# DNS Poisoning?



## jleal2003 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi , I  have heard a lot about DNS Poisoning i have 3 DNS BIND 9.x (updated) servers , and i want to know if you have any advices to protect my network against this Tecnique .

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## brd@ (Dec 9, 2008)

As long as BIND is patched, you should be OK.


----------

